# on ebay (discussion of hand milkers)



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

ok i was looking for a milking machine on ebay and found something called the Henry Milker,, you can buy plans for it and build it yourself.. anyone have any pros and cons about that type the ads didnt say much about orifices being left open during milking process... would like some input before I buy something that shouldnt be used on my girls


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: on ebay*

I found a link to the product http://redfencefarm.com/


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: on ebay*

do you know if the use of that particular machine would leave the teat open the whole time during milking,,,?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: on ebay*

personally I do not know - but you can contact the person on their website and ask how it works


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: on ebay*

Yes. This milker, like the Maggidans milker, does not pulsate. It apparently can injure the goat. I found comments about it somewhere, but don't remember where, if you Google it you might be able to find some. (I just did this and didn't find anything but reviews by sellers of it) It could have been on a yahoo groups list. I have a Maggidans milker, didn't know any better, and fortunately was unable to make it work. There doesn't appear to be a genuinely inexpensive milker that is both safe and works. :GAAH:

Jan


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: on ebay*

ok thank you so very much i dont want to do anything that would harm my critters...


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: on ebay*

I'm not a milker -- but I've used the Maggidans for milking colostrum out of my pygmies. I don't pump hard enough to hurt the does, but I wonder -- what's wrong with that type of milker?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: on ebay*

I think the problem is that it sucks and sucks and sucks and never releases. At least it seemed like that was the gist of what people were saying about them.

I just couldn't make the Maggidans milker work at all, I couldn't get a seal, so I couldn't get any suction at all.

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: on ebay*

I contacted the person who designed the Henry Milker -- I will post his email response here shortly so you can make your own decision about the product.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: on ebay*

huh.... the maggidan's worked fine for me, once I get the milk started. It's suction -- obviously -- but I am careful. I don't want to pull the teat into the bottle! :worried: but, since I'm not a person who milks regularly, I just wondered what the diff was


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: on ebay*

I get a list in my e-mail from one of the nigerian dwarf associations and they had a lot of negatives about the Maddigan hand milker. There were good comments about the Udderly EZ milker & the Henry Milker. I myself was actually about to make a bid on the Henry Milker on e-bay but wanted to get more info also. They don't really specify how long the suction lasts from what I've read so I'm curious to hear what you have all found out. Basically what I read is that you pump the Henry Milker & sit back, take a drink of coffee & watch the milk flow into the jar from one teat. Which made me wonder how long of flow there is & is it safe to milk out one side completely & then switch to the other? I think I'm coming to the conclusion that it's going to be best to just go all out & buy a real milking machine though. The last thing I want to do is put the girls at any risk for anything. I am very curious to find out what everyone else thinks though. It sure sounded like a great product & would sure save on my hands & wrists without denting the pocketbook.


----------



## Coldsnow (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: on ebay*

There is no milker except the Henry Milker that offers a full money back guarantee if you or your goat do not like it. I am truly amazed that goat lovers will trust a "pulsator" connected to an electric vacuum pump or to a gasoline engine powered pump but have fears of a HAND operated vacuum pump with a built-in vacuum gauge that you have complete control over. With the hand vacuum pump and gauge you can increase or decrease the vacuum pressure at will, the Henry Milker even has a pressure release valve that can be used at anytime to pulsate and reduce the pressure. There is no constant pressure. I am the original owner of the Henry Milker. My name is Mike Henry and have sold hundreds of these environmentally safe, GREEN machines and all over the world. I invite you to take a look at my website http//www.redfencefarm.com . If you are handy, you can buy just the plans. If you would like to talk to me, call me at (907) 529-4496. Mike Henry


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: on ebay*

Ok here is the email exchange I promised to post.



> Hi there I own a goat forum and there are always questions about hand milkers and what is safe for goat's teats and which are damaging.
> 
> for the Maggidan's milker and others like it the basic idea is that since it just sucks and doesn't pulsate then damage may be caused to the teat from so much pressure that isn't being released.
> 
> ...





> Hi Stacey,
> I am so pleased that you took the time to ask some specific questions about the Henry Milker. Let me first start off by saying that I would never dis-credit the Maggidan or EZ milkers. Each has it's strong points.
> 
> The Henry Milker is different from both in significant ways and is it's own category.
> ...


Personally the money back guarentee does nothing for me -- its a good selling point but tells nothing about its working ability :wink:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: on ebay*

Interesting -- I can see how the plain suction could damage a doe, but I am vewwwy careful


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: on ebay*

So Mike basically you hand pump it, watch the gauge & pump again etc. & that creates a pulse right? Or do you have to use the pressure release valve whenever you want to pulsate? Sorry, I've only hand milked & don't have any experience with milking machines or hand milker items. Also, the Henry Milker does one teat right..so do you milk out one side of the udder completely then do the other side--is there any conflict in doing this on an every day basis? If I buy one it would be used twice every day or is it better for occasional use?


----------



## Coldsnow (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: on ebay -Henry Milker*

Your questions are good questions. I really appreciate your interest in the Henry Milker but want to be clear that I do not want to use this forum to sell anything, I just wanted to clear-up some misunderstandings about my product, The Henry Milker. I have one goat who will not stand still to be hand milked, she is a real "dancer". I have used the Henry Milker on her twice everyday since she became fresh. Now when she gets milked she is calm and enjoys her feeding time while she is milked. I normally try to switch teats twice during the milking session with the Henry Milker. I always finish both sides out by hand stripping (just a couple of strips is all that it takes) to make sure she is milked-out.

There are always many uninformed comments and questions about "machine pumping and pumping without a break in the pressure created." The only way to get all of the milk from the udder, by hand, by a kid goat sucking or by the Henry Milker is to have several breaks in the suction created. This is easily accomplished with the Henry Milker by use of the vacuum gauge, using the the pressure release valve, by momentarily releasing the teat cup or by switching teats.
Mike Henry


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: on ebay*

Thanks for all of the info Mike!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: on ebay*

thanks Mike for giving us the information.

I always think its best to go to the source of the information which is why I contacted you in the first place :thumb:


----------

